# Monogram Master III or Monogram Wizard Plus



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone have any feedback on which program is better, has more fonts, most user friendly?

Let me know?


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've used Monogram Wizard Plus for a couple of years, maybe more....I'm not familiar with the other you mentioned. The only time I use the Mono Wizard is to stitch 3 letter monograms If I'm doing full names, I use my regular software.Sandy


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use Monogram Wizard Plus also. They do have a "Party Time" font that is like Curlz truetype font but it is a lot bolder.


----------



## SandyM114 (Nov 10, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I use Monogram Wizard Plus also. They do have a "Party Time" font that is like Curlz truetype font but it is a lot bolder.


I'm not familiar with the Party Time font, I'll go check it out. Is this a font pack you can order in addition to what comes with Mono. Wiz?Sandy


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, it is Alpha Pack 1 You can find it on this site.

Alpha Paks for Monogram Wizard and Monogram Wizard Plus : Monogram Wizard & Monogram Wizard Plus Monogram Software

If you order it, they ship it the same day or next day. It is a CD and you have to load it and then when you open your program it will ask for the serial number that came with your disk. Also another that I use a lot is the Master Circle which is in Alpha Pack 14

Cotillion in Alpha Pack 17 is like a fishtail font.


----------



## Unhappy Purchase (Jan 30, 2009)

I have had some issues with letters in this software (new release Natural Oval & Natural Diamond) - I contacted software creator Needleheads. They provided no support and blamed everything on my machine. I could not get them to understand some letters work in certain positions. For instance, the M on the right hand side does not stitch out correctly but it does when in left and middle positions. Now I see why there is No satisfaction or warranty on their product. Most digitizers attempt to remedy issues Needleheads does not. I recommend Apex or Eagle or any other digitizer who stands behind their product and does not blame issues on a machine that stitches out other letters and software perfectly fine. Waste of Money.


----------

